# [linux] Driver, software for Grapthec CE3000mk2



## soulbrew (Sep 23, 2006)

Morning everybody,

due to some recent cock-ups of my window$ OS, I have switched over to 
Ubuntu Linux. Without going into detail, I must say that I'm well pleased.

One drawback is the plotter management, the drivers supplied my the manufaturer are Mac/Windows only as well as the Illustrator plugin.

Has anyone got any suggestions on how to drive my plotter from Inkscape, Xara Xtreme and or other vector software running on Linux?

I'm positive this thread could lead to some interesting developpments, especially
for those of you not able to fork out hundreds of $/€/£ to purchase ready-made
cutting software!

Waiting to hear from you lot!


----------



## handiangler (May 6, 2008)

soulbrew said:


> Morning everybody,
> 
> due to some recent cock-ups of my window$ OS, I have switched over to
> Ubuntu Linux. Without going into detail, I must say that I'm well pleased.
> ...


I'm also am interested in a Linux driver for Graphtec FC700. Dis you every resolve this?

Thank U...
Doug


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Unless there is a third-party driver, I doubt you will ever see a Linux driver for any of the major-brand plotters. At least, not from those companies.

There might be graphics software for Linux that has plotter drivers, similar to SignCut or SignBlazer or Flexi. But I don't know of any for sure.


----------



## kmrs75 (Apr 24, 2010)

Chani said:


> Unless there is a third-party driver, I doubt you will ever see a Linux driver for any of the major-brand plotters. At least, not from those companies.
> 
> There might be graphics software for Linux that has plotter drivers, similar to SignCut or SignBlazer or Flexi. But I don't know of any for sure.


no driver needed for a graphtec no signcut no signblazer

all you have to do is set your cutter up as a raw printer 

all you need is inkscape - sk1 - gimp- or run in wine adobe illustrator - coreldraw- 

and your cutting software - TUX PLOT 

i have 3 videos on you tube do a search "vinyl cutting linux" i plan to add more 

its awsome -

i have been working very close with the designer and have been doing alot of testing for him and we have made alot of progress 

i am not on here much you can email me [email protected]


----------



## cohort (Jan 27, 2007)

Chani said:


> Unless there is a third-party driver, I doubt you will ever see a Linux driver for any of the major-brand plotters. At least, not from those companies.


A vast majority of major-brand plotters have HP-GL2 interpreters built-in, so no driver is needed _period _if connected via serial cable. You can literally dump a HPGL .plt file to the serial port and it'll start cutting.

If you do not have a DB-9 serial port on your computer, you can connect with USB, but there you will require USB-to-serial converter drivers. Many of these are already available under Linux - just plug it in, most likely it'll already know what to do with it...


----------



## kmrs75 (Apr 24, 2010)

cohort said:


> A vast majority of major-brand plotters have HP-GL2 interpreters built-in, so no driver is needed _period _if connected via serial cable. You can literally dump a HPGL .plt file to the serial port and it'll start cutting.
> 
> If you do not have a DB-9 serial port on your computer, you can connect with USB, but there you will require USB-to-serial converter drivers. Many of these are already available under Linux - just plug it in, most likely it'll already know what to do with it...


there is more to it than that - in short your right 

but hpgl isnt all the same all the cutters have there personalized hpgl commands - graphtec needs a pu pd command for it to start to work rolland need i believe just needs pu 

and there is others too 

you still would need something to convert to hpgl 

the tux plot does all the conversions for you 
and then you have size ratio that is different for each plotter too


----------

